# Native Wicks vs Vapers Choice Cotton vs Cotton Bacon V2



## zadiac

If this is in the wrong place, mods please move it.

So, I've used all three the above mentioned wicks and this is my conclusion:
(Please note that this is my personal opinion from personal experience. Other people's take on this might be different)

*Native Wicks*

Pima cotton. I find it hard and stringy. Very good wicking and absorption, but the flavor is a bit muted for me when I use this. It's also a bit difficult to work with and don't always do what you want it to, like when you roll the end to get it through the coil, it's working against me and not with me...lol

*Vapers Choice Cotton*

Long awaited and finally bought and used in 3 different atties with three different builds. I would say it is better than Native Wicks, but being a Pima (called "Supima" for Super Pima) type cotton, it's not so easy to work with and the flavor just doesn't come through that good for me. It is better prepared than Native Wicks IMO, but also too stringy for my taste.

*Cotton Bacon V2*

Been using this for a while now and it trumps both the other ones. Very easy to work with. You can do a "scottish roll" simulation with it and the absorption is great and it holds A LOT of juice. I pack mine very tight in the coil and it works actually better than the scottish roll (for me, that is). The flavor is better with this than with the other two (also, for me, that is).

*Conclusion:*

I'll stay with Cotton Bacon V2 until something better comes along. IMO it is easier to work with than the other two and the flavor is better for me with this.

I hope this is at least informative for someone. Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 9 | Informative 6


----------



## Andre

Thanks for that @zadiac. I have not tried Vapers Choice Cotton, but have used both the others. I wholeheartedly agree with your conclusion. Cotton Bacon V2 is the best cotton I have ever used, including Japanese Cotton, Organic Cotton, Sterilised Cotton, etc, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Drmzindec

I just use Dove cotton. Its affordable and exactly the same as all other cotton that doesn't cost R100. Ive been using it for 8 months now and honestly it tastes better than Japanese cotton.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Power Vapes SA

Drmzindec said:


> I just use Dove cotton. Its affordable and exactly the same as all other cotton that doesn't cost R100. Ive been using it for 8 months now and honestly it tastes better than Japanese cotton.



I also used dove for a while.. I have to say if you have the patience to string it apart and piece it together to get a bit more fluff out of it then it is a rewarding solution. I must agree on the Cotton Bacon, Dries up well, wicks well, very nice and fluffy when wicked well and I am a believer in the stuff. I just wish it wasn't as pricey.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex_123

Drmzindec said:


> I just use Dove cotton. Its affordable and exactly the same as all other cotton that doesn't cost R100. Ive been using it for 8 months now and honestly it tastes better than Japanese cotton.



Personal preference but in my opinion, they taste different and wick different. To me organic cotton from dischem already tastes different to dove cotton. Likewise, Japanese cotton wicks better and tastes cleaner than both after first few puffs to break it in.

Not a regular user of fancy ready to wick cotton. But I think there is a differece for sure. But then again, everyone's different.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ashley A

Just a tip on the Native Wicks amd similar pima stringy cotton. 

I hated it for the above mentioned reasons amd the flavor was not so lekker except on menthol type flavours which I don't really like until I was in a rush 1 day and re-used a washed a dried wick from a previous attempt.

Flavour is a lot better the next few times round. I now go through the hassle of wicking 1 up when I want a really crisp fruity flavour. Use ot with whatever flavour and then rinse it thoroughly and dry. I use it another 2 to 3 times before it starts to hold a flavour colour. It isnpretty hardy so after the 1st build it holds its shape and size and seems to become more absorbant.

The 2nd, 3rd , & 4th uses are very easy since its already the right length and thickness etc so fits in just right and then brings in good flavour for the whole 6ml bottle twice before I dry burn and change wicks again. 

Same thing with Rayon for me. The almost the same to me but Native Wicks lasts an extra round normally. Also worth noting is I only use these wocks on my Nuppin only on a 2mm ID with Ambrosia.

Happy with my Dischem and Jap cotton in all my other atties.

On Jap OCC, I found a huge difference if you peel away the top and bottom sheets. I though the Dischem cotton was better until I started doing that and then discovered the lobster meat underneath the shell. 

I also found another cotton on Fasttech that is very very soft, fluffy, & absorbant. Awesome flavour, just not very durable so you can never re-use it after. Its good for 2 6ml Reo bottles and then throw away as it will seperate you remove it. I push it through with a toothpick as pulling it will just leave a little piece torn off. This is by far my best and ADV wick. Only use it on thinner ID though due to how delicate it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drmzindec

Power Vapes SA said:


> I also used dove for a while.. I have to say if you have the patience to string it apart and piece it together to get a bit more fluff out of it then it is a rewarding solution. I must agree on the Cotton Bacon, Dries up well, wicks well, very nice and fluffy when wicked well and I am a believer in the stuff. I just wish it wasn't as pricey.


After a while you get use to wicking it, i can probably wick all my tank in less than 5min and my Plumeveil in about 7min.

The Japanese cotton always tastes like it has some machine oil on it for me, takes about 3x5ml tanks for it to start tasting ok to me. The moment i used Dove i started tasting all my flavors ad flavor so i been sticking with it ever since.

Its all up to personal preference though in the end.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Drmzindec

Alex_123 said:


> Personal preference but in my opinion, they taste different and wick different. To me organic cotton from dischem already tastes different to dove cotton. Likewise, Japanese cotton wicks better and tastes cleaner than both after first few puffs to break it in.
> 
> Not a regular user of fancy ready to wick cotton. But I think there is a differece for sure. But then again, everyone's different.


Same as i said above, they are different in many ways bt i prefer Dove now since its not let me down. When i tried it the 1st time going from Japanese cotton to Dove there was a major flavor burst to me. And now each time i use Japanese cotton it tastes like their is chemicals or machine oil on it and takes a while for it to wear in to me.

I wouldn't mind switching to something else if it could give me a better vape, but i dont see the point in paying large amounts of cash for cotton. Which is actually a really cheap material.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi guys,

I'm looking at getting some new cotton and initially was planning on getting the cotton bacon. Until I read this thread. I want to save as much money as possible as this hobby is killing my budget (and I would rather spend the money on juice). So would the dischem cotton be fine? Is it important to have organic? Does the flavour taste the same?

Thanks for the help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

I used Dischem cotton balls for ages and it's just fine... but since I have found Rayon I use nothing else!


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Where does one get Rayon? Is it more expensive?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Michael Hockey said:


> Where does one get Rayon? Is it more expensive?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @Michael Hockey 
Some of the local vendors stock Rayon, just check
I saw it recently at VapeCartel (@KieranD)
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/wicks/products/100-rayon-cellucotton

Some of the heavier users have imported a box of it from Amazon but obviously its expensive with the shipping. And if you go that route check with Mr Fisher because there are a few kinds that look very similar but you need to order the right one.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Thanks captain @Silver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Michael Hockey said:


> Where does one get Rayon? Is it more expensive?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VapeMob stocks Rayon - for 20 or 40 rand? quite a lot of material for the price, and there's no layers that you need to peel away like on the jap cotton. I've noticed that this rayon takes a bit longer to actually kick in - making louder noises at its initial stages of being heated, with it becoming far quieter with use over the course of two refills or more.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> VapeMob stocks Rayon - for 20 or 40 rand? quite a lot of material for the price, and there's no layers that you need to peel away like on the jap cotton. I've noticed that this rayon takes a bit longer to actually kick in - making louder noises at its initial stages of being heated, with it become far quieter with use over the course of two refills or more.


 MUCH crisper taste with Rayon, and it lasts longer than cotton - This material explodes flavours all over the place- and especially with a Bellus tank, this material is really valuable in a tank that gives the wick constant liquid nourishment to keep burning with a will that matches yours to keep firing.


----------



## Christos

@zadiac you should try fibre freaks. It's a rayon derivative but I do prefer it over cotton bacon v2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Drmzindec said:


> After a while you get use to wicking it, i can probably wick all my tank in less than 5min and my Plumeveil in about 7min.
> 
> The Japanese cotton always tastes like it has some machine oil on it for me, takes about 3x5ml tanks for it to start tasting ok to me. The moment i used Dove i started tasting all my flavors ad flavor so i been sticking with it ever since.
> 
> Its all up to personal preference though in the end.


Cotton bacon has less taste than the jap pads but it still has a taste that takes a few ml to get rid of. 
The fibre freaks has a taste for about 2 mins and then bliss. 
My opinion


----------



## zadiac

Christos said:


> @zadiac you should try fibre freaks. It's a rayon derivative but I do prefer it over cotton bacon v2.



I am planning on getting some in the new year to try out. Thanks.


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Thanks gents, I have decided to go for the cotton bacon...will try it and maybe something different next time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

I was a really big fan of Cotton Bacon v2, but that was until I tried Fibre Freaks No.2. It just blows the CBv2 out of the water on flavour, it's not quite as easy to work with but it also doesn't have that horrible initial cotton taste that I get with CB. FF2 is my new favourite thing ever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Okay, so let's wick it!







Juice it!






Vape it!






So initially, I totally agree with you guys the first hits horrible  but I'm sure it will get better lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

I just tried some of my new born's Dove cotton. I have to say, its on par if not slightly better than jap cotton IMO

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rayon Rocks my world!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

You def have enough for lots and lots of vaping wow @robfisher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP

Dunno if this will help but I tried this and it amazing. Very good absorption and excellent flavour coming through. 














Got it from dischem.

Has perforated strips

It's called 
Dove pleates
Simply cut strips like you would jap cotton

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Nightwalker

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Dunno if this will help but I tried this and it amazing. Very good absorption and excellent flavour coming through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it from dischem.
> 
> Has perforated strips
> 
> It's called
> Dove pleates
> Simply cut strips like you would jap cotton
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Boil? Or straight vape?


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> Rayon Rocks my world!
> View attachment 41971



I need a box like that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DougP

Straight vape right out of the packet

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

shaun patrick said:


> Boil? Or straight vape?


 Straight vape on that shit. It's cleaner than Jap Cotton. and very fluffy for all sorts of wicks


----------



## NYRAD

So to confirm is this 100% safe for straight vaping ? Also free delivery via app


----------



## Lingogrey

NYRAD said:


> So to confirm is this 100% safe for straight vaping ? Also free delivery via app


I found this post by @Tom. F : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/rayon.t12665/#post-242288 - informative and I would deduce from that that the differences for vaping purposes between "Organic Cotton" and "100 % Cotton" (such as Dove) is often overstated. Personally, I would feel quite safe using the cotton from Dove or Dischem for straight vaping


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

NYRAD said:


> So to confirm is this 100% safe for straight vaping ? Also free delivery via app


 No,

1 Trillion percent. Just some chlorine in there you know. bright and white. Nothing else besides 100% - not even those dust mites like with Jap Cotton strips - STRIPS - which are processed anyway. That dove ball is a miracle of cotton love.


----------



## DougP

I have been vaping on these pleattes for 3 months now, straight out the packet with no problems...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Blends Of Distinction said:


> I have been vaping on these pleattes for 3 months now, straight out the packet with no problems...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


But you have been behaving erratically lately

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## DougP

@NYRAD... My post here is about my choice to use this and my feedback on my usage.
With regards to your Question/confirmation that you are seeking as to whether this is 100 % safe for vaping. I cannot state that and will not as I then put myself on the spot here.. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP

@Andre urm is that the reason why... Just when I thought I had developed schizophrenia

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## NYRAD

@Blends Of Distinction but all that have used the dove cotton have all the same ?


----------



## imiago

Hi, @NYRAD. 

I have been vaping the same pleats for about a week now. I have not picked up any health issues (I know it is only a week).

Once again, this is my experience not cannon. 

What I do know is that the flavor is there from the get go and it wicks like crazy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYRAD

cool will give it a bash for R16


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Well, I have tried CBv2 and Jap Cotton...

CBv2 wicks better and holds more juice, it also lasts much longer. But I cannot stand that you have to go through almost an entire tank to get rid of the taste and the price.

Jap Cotton is flavour from the get go and is cheaper, but does not last very long. I felt I had to rewick every 3 or 4 days.

I will have to give the Dove a go, especially for R14 haha more juice then YEAH 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @NYRAD... My post here is about my choice to use this and my feedback on my usage.
> With regards to your Question/confirmation that you are seeking as to whether this is 100 % safe for vaping. I cannot state that and will not as I then put myself on the spot here..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 But with so many months experience on that - Would you recommend any other products that you prefer over this?
After months of using it, it's clear that this is safe for using. I've used it too. The flavour is pretty superb with lots of wicking ability seen in this material. 100% cotton without dust or any woodgrain etc is better than overpaying for Jap Cotton that has 5 sheets of inter-dusted padding that needs to be refined for actual tank use.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

the one thing I really wanted: was hemp wick : and not the stringy kind - the real fluffy wick that would wick like cotton did .

I used the hemp wick that exists as a string before inside a cotton wrap - and it tasted great and lasted fairly long but it was quite a procedure wrapping the hemp wick inside the cotton - the cotton had to be big enough to fit the wick in the middle and the wick itself needs to be small enough to fit through the coil so it was always a mission.

I also further asked hemporium about other hemp wicks - > they decided to answer on the CBD oil instead -> I want hemp. It will never wear out, only wear in. It will get better with use, not worse. Hemp will win this material war. It really needs to be identified in the market soon, maybe by someone entrepreneurial rather than some big, corporate company spotting the trend and profiting on the best material on earth.


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Darryn Du Plessis is this it? https://www.waterpijp-bong.nl/rookbenodigdheden/hemp-wick/raw-hemp-wick-small-100-cm-headshop

I might order some if you can def recommend it? Always open t try new wicking material
Currently using Fibre Freaks Cotton blend, very happy with it so far.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Snape of Vape said:


> @Darryn Du Plessis is this it? https://www.waterpijp-bong.nl/rookbenodigdheden/hemp-wick/raw-hemp-wick-small-100-cm-headshop
> 
> I might order some if you can def recommend it? Always open t try new wicking material
> Currently using Fibre Freaks Cotton blend, very happy with it so far.


That is what I was referring to yes, and I rolled the cotton around that to make a nice wick for vaping


----------

